# Fleece storage bags



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi everyone - been so busy working on a bunch of projects! I've been washing fleece - I've got 3 out of the 4 alpacas done, but only 2 of the 7 sheep  

But I'm almost done spinning one of those sheep, and got a great skein from the other (that was the cool one - the top half of each lock was gray while the bottom was white). Here it is:
















I'm going to try to make my first shawl out of this - we'll see how it goes. 

I've been sewing old (free :bouncy: ) sheets into fleece storage bags:








This was a fitted single sheet, so I just cut it in half, and ran a seem, then closed the opening a little. It looks like a misshapen papoose or some such get-up, but it works! (The flat sheets look much better haha!) They have been working great for me to store the clean fleece in though.

Drying alpaca









Close up:








He's got the most crimp of all of our alpacas, and he's also my favorite! Look at that cute face 









Lots more to do, but I am sooo enjoying all of this fiber!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Love your fibre and your fleece bags! I use old pillowcases, so we are on the same page there!

Tell your adorable alpaca that Frazzlehead is waving back at his cute face from way up north!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How wonderful Great all the way around!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

wow! you've been busy! that alpaca is just adorable. With all the fleece I've been getting lately, I'd better make up some storage bags too. I have a bunch of sheets that I picked up cheap at the Salvation Army..Time to dig out the sewing machine.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

frazzlehead said:


> Tell your adorable alpaca that Frazzlehead is waving back at his cute face from way up north!


I gave him a big hug for you Frazzle (well, as big of a hug as you can give an alpaca haha!) You'd think that they would be lovebugs for as cute as they are 

I just started my first shawl, and it's going so much better than I expected! A guild member suggested Forest Canopy from Ravelry (http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-canopy-shawl) for a beginner, and so far so good! The scalloped edge confuses me, so I'll be here asking questions when I get to that part (however long from now that may be!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, that will be a beautiful thing!
Your yarn is lovely.

I swear I read this thread back when you first posted it, and there were no pics? :shrug: 
Oh well, I see them now!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Since you put a bug in my ear about fleece bags, I decided I had to make some. So, I went down to my abundant stash of fabric and pulled out some plain muslin. I originally bought the muslin for quilting.....but after taking a class, decided that it was too tedious for me! :whistlin:LOL

So, the muslin had been re-purposed and sewn into some nice big bags.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

lathermaker said:


> too tedious for me!
> 
> So, the muslin had been re-purposed and sewn into some nice big bags.


Fiber is THE place to be woohoo! It's never tedious, no matter what stage! 

Great idea for the muslin! :clap:


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

PKBoo said:


> Fiber is THE place to be woohoo! It's never tedious, no matter what stage!
> 
> Great idea for the muslin! :clap:


The funny part is, is that my sister is a quilter....she's remarked NUMEROUS times how she couldn't stand the tedium of working with fiber! I just laugh and go back to carding, or washing, or spinning. :nana:
Which reminds me. I just got done washing up one of those alpaca fleeces yesterday. I took a big, ole handful and carded it tonight. It's niiicccceeeee to spin! I'm working on a thin 2 ply to make my first shawl....now to decide on a pattern...and a color....


----------

